# What's His Type?



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

-Ephemeral- said:


> I really fail to see how this is related to Si.


Inducing specific sensation(s) via the use of food.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Inguz said:


> Inducing specific sensation(s) via the use of food.


Si is more than that. Si deals with sensory archetypes. Anyone has memory associations and feelings associated with our memories. It's a fact that we have a tendency to remember that which is the most strongly associated or connected with our feelings. Jung explicitly expressed that memory is a separate kind of cognition from the functions.


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

-Ephemeral- said:


> Si is more than that. Si deals with sensory archetypes. Anyone has memory associations and feelings associated with our memories. It's a fact that we have a tendency to remember that which is the most strongly associated or connected with our feelings. Jung explicitly expressed that memory is a separate kind of cognition from the functions.


I wrote: "Inducing specific sensation(s) via the use of food."
It means: The act of making someone experience a particular sensation by using food as a method.

My point is that someone who is Si base will be more adept at it. I did not write about "Si=memory", you did.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Inguz said:


> I wrote: "Inducing specific sensation(s) via the use of food."
> It means: The act of making someone experience a particular sensation by using food as a method.
> 
> My point is that someone who is Si base will be more adept at it. I did not write about "Si=memory", you did.


The context is clearly that Abigail experienced memories induced by the drug Hannibal used. Memory is therefore relevant regardless of whether you mentioned it explicitly or not. 

Also again, tasting food or whatever is alone not sufficient to judge Si. Anyone can experience the taste of food or have memory associations to food.


----------

